# Power surges and the after effects



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, voltage and frequency from country to country can be a big problem. Australia is 240 volts/50 hertz, Philippines 220 volts and 60 hertz, the 20 volt difference matters little but the frequency (hertz) does. I sold all my electrical equipment in Australia that was only 50 hertz but kept everything that was 50/60 hertz. 
If a power tool is designed to run on only 50 hertz and you plug it into 60 hertz then while it will work will run a lot faster it's life will be reduced dramatically. Over revving design capacity creates more heat and a reduced life span.



What happens if 50Hz motor is driven at 60Hz?



Back to the topic. 

I am not a working tradesman any more, retired. I have purchased tools, pumps and other equipment off these 2 sites for years and as not used in every day construction should see me out and a quarter of the cost compared to Australia, probably other first world countries. These sites serve a purpose and for me? Very convenient and saves me mingling and getting Covid.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> If a power tool is designed to run on only 50 hertz and you plug it into 60 hertz then while it will work will run a lot faster it's life will be reduced dramatically. Over revving design capacity creates more heat and a reduced life span.


 Yes same with e g computers.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan? Yet again we disagree, I have talked about both for many years so are you talking about electric motors or power supplies for rudimentary DC appliances? My Mac book pro, Acer laptop, gaming PC and 2 curved monitors, Polk sound bar, JBL sound equipment, I phone and a plethora of other things purchased in Australia that run on 50 cycles can't deal with 60 cycles? All work perfectly.
I have lived here with all the above toys for over 3 years and never a problem, in fact for the last 11 years back and forward here never a problem with laptops or phones.

Incorrect frequency up or down for induction motors design spec's will shorten the life span. Gadgets that run on a DC power supply whether 110, 120, 220 or 240 volts matters not, Hertz/frequency no different, I have plugged my mac book and I phone in America, Europe and Asian countries and no problem ever.

Induction motors a different story but as you state Lunkan spikes can be a killer for electronics no matter the country.
No spikes yet here, so far.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I just repeeted what some others have said (NOT laptops)
BUT as I wrote perhaps they missunderstood and it was spikes breaking their stuff.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Computers include laptops, phones, bread makers, microwaves, some sound systems etc etc. I have surge guards on most of my equipment but a few weeks ago we had a lightening strike close to our house and while we never lost power? Took out my Polk sound bar, not sure about the subwoofer or satellite speakers yet as there is nothing to drive them, took out the HDMI port on my 65 inch TV that Cignal is plugged into but nothing else was damaged in the house, plugged the Cignal box into the Polk sound system HDMI port and worked perfectly, looked at the sound bar and no power going in and not working. No sound bar and one HDMI port down.
My laptop and desktop, Ben's gaming laptop no issues 2 other tv's and everything else works fine in the house. Spikes as you say can wreck things but from experience both here and Australia the biggest problem can be lightening strikes and not the grid.

Hertz/A.C. frequency differentials from my experience only affects induction type motors, refrigerators, pumps, electrical power tools etc. Not rectified power supplies as you find in most electronic gadgets.

Sorry to wander off topic.

OMO and will stand corrected if wrong.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sorry to stay off topic but I fitted an anti surge device in my consumer unit (fuse box) and recently found out that they now come as standard in new UK consumers units.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had to change out our Carrier air conditioner capacitor 3 times now in 15 years due to the surges in power, amazingly it's still working well. I've also had to change out several of my fan capacitors and thermal fuses.

An example of how badly they soak us for repairs here, so to change a capacitor (you can do this yourself take photos first before disconnecting) they charge 900 pesos for the capacitor and 500 for labor = 1400 pesos, the capacitors (exact part) sold on Lazada run 200 pesos.

The fan capacitor is 35 pesos and the thermal fuse is 15 pesos, I can buy these at a shop in the next city. The fee to hire an electrician to fix your fan would be around 500 pesos.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

when I lived in Tagum City I am not sure about power surges but our electric was down 2 or 3 times a week. With all the hot weather there and no electric. I actually saw guys on ladders trying to fix electric with flip flaps on their feet working for the electric company. They even had ladders laying against the power lines and climbing up the ladder.

art


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

I now have power surge protectors on all electrical circuits in my shack...after having lost a TV. So far, okay.
If there is lightning about, I disconnect everything except lights anyway.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Gra;hamw57

I hope the protectors were not made there. If they are then how good are they? When I Lived there it seen like everything was junk made in the Philippines.

art


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

art1946 said:


> Gra;hamw57
> 
> I hope the protectors were not made there. If they are then how good are they? When I Lived there it seen like everything was junk made in the Philippines.
> 
> art


I guess you must be relieved not to be here anymore then.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

YEP grahamw57

art


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

There are a lot of outages with power grid here. I added solar with inverters and it regulates the power to the whole house now. No worries about if there is a surge from city power. 
I was unable to bring any US electrical appliances to Philippines but most of the electronics worked because the front-end adapter took in all voltages and handle both 50 and 60 frequencies. I was disappointed I lost my kitchen appliances because they are just not the same here.


----------

